# Recommendations for removals from UK to Spain?



## natalieml

Hi,

Has anyone any recommendations of who to use for removals from UK to Spain? 

We will not havea full loads as we are leaving most of the furniture here for the tenants but will be bringing beds/ofice furniture etc....

Approx 650 cube I'm told.

Thanks

Natalie


----------



## jojo

natalieml said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone any recommendations of who to use for removals from UK to Spain?
> 
> We will not havea full loads as we are leaving most of the furniture here for the tenants but will be bringing beds/ofice furniture etc....
> 
> Approx 650 cube I'm told.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Natalie



We used a chap called Stewart his company is called UK-Spain-UK. He seems reliable and not too pricey!?? I dont know his number tho cos I've lent his business card to a friend!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Twopints

*Removals to Spain*

You could try Nicks removals to spain
but i would get the amount you need to move accurate is it 650 cubic meters or 650 cubic feet, international removal companies will usually quote in cubic meters also let them know if there is any flexibility in your time scale. I would get a template email together and send it to several companies you will be able to gauge prices through this then check for reviews online of the actual removals to Spain companies when you have a short list. Hope this helps!


----------



## jojo

Twopints said:


> You could try Nicks removals to spain
> but i would get the amount you need to move accurate is it 650 cubic meters or 650 cubic feet, international removal companies will usually quote in cubic meters also let them know if there is any flexibility in your time scale. I would get a template email together and send it to several companies you will be able to gauge prices through this then check for reviews online of the actual removals to Spain companies when you have a short list. Hope this helps!


I think she must mean cubic feet??? 650 cu mtrs is an awful lot for someone who's leaving most of her furniture in the UK lol - altho I guess you never know???!

Twopints, if you want to advertise your own company, it would be nice if you simply put your link address as your signature and then joined in some of the conversations on the forums??!

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn

We used Euromover - Removals to and from Spain after lots of recommendations on another forum. They were very good, but you have to be prepared to load/unload the van... I would say we probably had a similar amount of stuff to bring as we were a family of five moving into furnished accomodation, but brought some bits of our own furniture.


----------



## Twopints

Hi Jo, I thought it must be feet but you have to be clear, i would not like a quote for 650 cubic meters when i meant feet, god you would need a second mortgage


----------



## jojo

Twopints said:


> Hi Jo, I thought it must be feet but you have to be clear, i would not like a quote for 650 cubic meters when i meant feet, god you would need a second mortgage



hhhmmm altho I think I could come close to it with all my clothes and shoes!! When we were thinking of moving back, the guy who came round to give me an estimate had to get his calculator out when he saw them all 

Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml

It's cubic feet - LOL

My first quote has come back at £1800 for a part load and we have to wait 2-3c weeks for delivery. Anyone know if thats good or not??


----------



## jojo

natalieml said:


> It's cubic feet - LOL
> 
> My first quote has come back at £1800 for a part load and we have to wait 2-3c weeks for delivery. Anyone know if thats good or not??


Our chap quoted us approx 90€ per square metre! that was based on where we live here and the UK. The time it was going to take, depended on when. He went thru it with us and it was simply down to ferry days and times and the drive to and from each side. The best one he had for us was 7th August pick up which was a Saturday. He could get our belongings to us by the following Wednesday. But our UK house was 20 minutes from the Ferry dock at Portsmouth! Altho this end it would have been a two day drive to Bilbao!! 

Also, I think theres a ruling in France that prevents commercial vehicles driving on their roads on a Sunday - not that it affected us, but it may with some routes???

Jo xxx


----------



## natalieml

OK well remember I am blonde so have no idewa what the conversion is from sq m to sq feet.






jojo said:


> Our chap quoted us approx 90€ per square metre! that was based on where we live here and the UK. The time it was going to take, depended on when. He went thru it with us and it was simply down to ferry days and times and the drive to and from each side. The best one he had for us was 7th August pick up which was a Saturday. He could get our belongings to us by the following Wednesday. But our UK house was 20 minutes from the Ferry dock at Portsmouth! Altho this end it would have been a two day drive to Bilbao!!
> 
> Also, I think theres a ruling in France that prevents commercial vehicles driving on their roads on a Sunday - not that it affected us, but it may with some routes???
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

natalieml said:


> OK well remember I am blonde so have no idewa what the conversion is from sq m to sq feet.



I'm blonde too, so I cant help you  There must be a conversion thingy on google??????? I remember from school that a metre is just over three feet 

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> I'm blonde too, so I cant help you  There must be a conversion thingy on google??????? I remember from school that a metre is just over three feet
> 
> Jo xxxx


here you go


Online Conversion - Volume Conversion


----------



## xicoalc

We used Movers International and found them to be excellent, good price and really good service with no breakages! They are based in Preston UK but I believe they cover all of UK & Spain!


----------



## natalieml

Then your chap would be cheaper as that would be £1620. 




jojo said:


> Our chap quoted us approx 90€ per square metre! that was based on where we live here and the UK. The time it was going to take, depended on when. He went thru it with us and it was simply down to ferry days and times and the drive to and from each side. The best one he had for us was 7th August pick up which was a Saturday. He could get our belongings to us by the following Wednesday. But our UK house was 20 minutes from the Ferry dock at Portsmouth! Altho this end it would have been a two day drive to Bilbao!!
> 
> Also, I think theres a ruling in France that prevents commercial vehicles driving on their roads on a Sunday - not that it affected us, but it may with some routes???
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

natalieml said:


> Then your chap would be cheaper as that would be £1620.



Possibly, but as I said, my house in the UK is very close to the port used (Portsmouth and my house is in worthing) a 20 minute drive along the A27 and that could account for any difference. As for the time to wait for the stuff to arrive, then again for my chap it would be all about timing of the Ferries etc Oh and my price was in euros, or did you take that into account LOL??????

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

lynn said:


> We used Euromover - Removals to and from Spain after lots of recommendations on another forum. They were very good, but you have to be prepared to load/unload the van... I would say we probably had a similar amount of stuff to bring as we were a family of five moving into furnished accomodation, but brought some bits of our own furniture.


Yes, we used them. My husband had a bad back at the time and we told them we wouldn't be able to do the loading, so they said they would send two people. But the guy turned up on his own and so we still had to help. Poor OH was in agony for two days afterwards. Same at the other end ... 

On the plus side, they were very cheap!


----------



## mrypg9

Use the best you can afford. We learnt the hard way.
For our first move from the UK to Prague we used the cheapest company, a local one. 
Awful. They sub-contracted the Europe-mainland leg of the move to a Czech company whose employees were clumsy and damaged our stuff, including wild use of box-cutters resulting in slashed leather sofas..
So for our second move within the CR we used Pickfords. 
For the move from CR to Spain we used AGS a French international removals company.
Check out who their customers are to get an idea of their reputation. Pickfords are of course very well-known.
AGS had contracts with embassies and international companies.
Remember you are entrusting all your goods and chattels to the movers. Your things are very precious to you so they need tlc.


----------



## xicoalc

mrypg9 said:


> Use the best you can afford. We learnt the hard way


I couldn't agree more. Having lived in Spain some years ago (before this permanent move), we used a "cut price" outfit the first time and when they arrived in Spain the boxes were just thrown in the back of a van, some missing, most damaged, and they demanded more money because aparently they had down on their papers they were moving to a ground floor not a 3rd floor (despite the address clearly saying Piso 3)!

Like most things, you do get what you pay for... spend a little bit more and _usually _you can relax in the knowledge all will be good!:clap2:


----------



## DunWorkin

We also used Pickfords. I know they are not the cheapest but you will certainly get a professional service.

To make it slightly cheaper we went for the option of a part load to be delivered sometime in the next 6 weeks.

As we were driving/ferry down we put in the car any things we thought we might need in that time.

It did help us that we had spent nearly a year setting up the new house so most things like kitchen gadgets were there.


----------



## mrypg9

DunWorkin said:


> We also used Pickfords. I know they are not the cheapest but you will certainly get a professional service.
> 
> To make it slightly cheaper we went for the option of a part load to be delivered sometime in the next 6 weeks.
> 
> As we were driving/ferry down we put in the car any things we thought we might need in that time.
> 
> It did help us that we had spent nearly a year setting up the new house so most things like kitchen gadgets were there.



The next time we move (if we move) we will most certainly choose either Pickfords or AGS.
In our experience AGS had a slight edge over Pickfords. The same guys who loaded our stuff in Prague drove the truck all the way down here and unloaded it. 
But the point remains: you get what you pay for.
I actually think that's true for most -well 99% - of things in life.


----------



## jimenato

A problem you might find with large companies is that they often group deliveries up to save costs. I think the time from collection to delivery might average about seven weeks. That's fine but if you need a direct removal a smaller company such as Redcliffe Removals might be a good choice. I have helped them unload at the Spanish end a couple of times and they seem quite careful and efficient although I have no idea how competitive they are.

I expect if I put up their contact details I will be stopped so please PM me if you want their phone numbers.


----------



## Twopints

*removal company part loads*

The grouping of loads by removal companies is saving the customer money not necessarily the removal company if you have a part load or single item there is no other way than getting in with another load to keep costs down, also a seven week delivery time is quiet excessive where ever in the world one is moving, when moving to Spain even with a part load a four to five day delivery is about average if you have booked a direct move with no part load a three day delivery is the norm taking into account traffic.


----------



## natalieml

We went with Universal Removals in the end on recommendation. I gave them the date we were arriving in Spain and from there they calculated when to collect our stuff (7 days before) and on the day we landed the truck was already waiting for us at the house. Excellent service, 2 guys here waiting to unload all our boxes. I guess we were just very very lucky!


----------



## sunny sunshine

Hi Natalie

I know it is a while ago now, but cane I ask what you paid for in the end please? thanks Lisa


----------



## natalieml

Hi Lisa,

We were quoted £1800 but when they picked up there was less than they expected so we paid £1700





sunny sunshine said:


> Hi Natalie
> 
> I know it is a while ago now, but cane I ask what you paid for in the end please? thanks Lisa


----------



## sunny sunshine

natalieml said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> We were quoted £1800 but when they picked up there was less than they expected so we paid £1700


Ok thank you, had a few quotes. I think I am going to hire one way van and cross at Portsmouth to Santander, then drive from there.

Spent hours and hours researching and seems to be the cheapest, as I also have dog and cat, which means I can take them in van with us and all our gear..

Thank you for coming back to me though, much appreciated..


----------



## Leper

Natalie,

You might find it cheaper to buy furniture in Spain rather than transport existing furniture from the UK.


----------



## sunny sunshine

Leper said:


> Natalie,
> 
> You might find it cheaper to buy furniture in Spain rather than transport existing furniture from the UK.


No thats what I plan to do, have fitness equiptment to bring out for work, a pc and a few other medium size things. And also just regular bits and bobs. I have sold most of my big items already which is good.


----------



## lyndylou

Hi Natalie, like you I am about to move out, I got a company called bishops move, a nice man name David Bruce came out, again like you I am not bringing an awful lot, beds 1 k/s, 2dbl and a sofa bed, 2+3 seater sofa. coffee+2 side tables, bedroom suite and other bits, oh yes and my clothes, shoes ect, anyway he is sending me a quote on Tuesday, if you can remind me (memory of a goldfish) I can let you know how much.


----------



## adamoakley1

jojo said:


> Our chap quoted us approx 90€ per square metre! that was based on where we live here and the UK. The time it was going to take, depended on when. He went thru it with us and it was simply down to ferry days and times and the drive to and from each side. The best one he had for us was 7th August pick up which was a Saturday. He could get our belongings to us by the following Wednesday. But our UK house was 20 minutes from the Ferry dock at Portsmouth! Altho this end it would have been a two day drive to Bilbao!!
> 
> Also, I think theres a ruling in France that prevents commercial vehicles driving on their roads on a Sunday - not that it affected us, but it may with some routes???
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo'

You are totally correct with the ruling in France. All vehicles over 7.5t unless carrying perishable goods ( normally fridge vehicles ) must stop driving for 24hrs from 10 pm Saturday night until 10pm Sunday night.

Also on certain public holidays and busy holiday periods in July/August heavy goods vehicles are often pulled off the road, meaning at times the removal companies cannot drive on a Saturday.

This can be avoided if they ship direct from Portsmouth for example to the North of Spain but a good removal company should be able to notify you of delivery date well in advance.


----------



## snikpoh

lyndylou said:


> Hi Natalie, like you I am about to move out, I got a company called bishops move, a nice man name David Bruce came out, again like you I am not bringing an awful lot, beds 1 k/s, 2dbl and a sofa bed, 2+3 seater sofa. coffee+2 side tables, bedroom suite and other bits, oh yes and my clothes, shoes ect, anyway he is sending me a quote on Tuesday, if you can remind me (memory of a goldfish) I can let you know how much.


As she last posted about this some 18 months ago, I suspect that she might already be here:bounce:


----------



## uxiauxia

*Warning about Shiply*

Dear All
I have just had a disaster moving some furniture and other things from UK to Spain. In fact my things have not arrived yet and they were supposed to 10 days ago. I understand from the man I have now paid to collect them from Portugal (yes Portugal) that my antique desk is broken.

How has this happened? Well I stupidly agreed to a quote on *****, thinking I had some protection from them as broker. I had no protection whatsoever: this is some of a recent email from them: "We act purely as a neutral venue through which users and transport providers can meet and enter into their own agreements. We are not involved in any of the actual transactions which take place and so are unable to get involved in any disputes or issues which may arise as a result of the contracts you choose to enter into with".

What actually happened was that the young man who turned up to pick the things up from London seemed very inexperienced according to my friend who was at the property at the time (I was in Spain awaiting my things). He had a rental van and seemed not to know how long it would take him to drive through France to Spain and Portugal.

Anyway, he had an accident in the van, and did not tell me, so I literally waited for days without word from him. His mobile was not responding and ***** (surprise surprise) do not answer their phone. The driver actually left the van with my furniture in it at a tow truck depot in Portugal, and flew back to the UK. 

I have now paid a transporter in Spain to collect my things. He is now on the road from Portugal and says that he picked up the items without a problem but some were broken.

So.... be warned. If you go for one of these cheap quotes, you may have zero protection or redress. The quote I accepted said there would be no other charges, and the way this is expressed made me think it included insurance. It did not. I am massively out of pocket now and my possessions have been damaged. Big lesson!!!


----------



## KatyLiam29

Does anyone use Wilson Removals before ?


----------



## DJClaire

We have a friend with a UK based removals business, we were thinking of asking him to help us move and pay the costs and let him holiday at end of the trip in Spain. Just need to work out the approx. costs for the fuel, tolls and crossing. Has anyone got any vague costings worked out already?


----------



## snikpoh

DJClaire said:


> We have a friend with a UK based removals business, we were thinking of asking him to help us move and pay the costs and let him holiday at end of the trip in Spain. Just need to work out the approx. costs for the fuel, tolls and crossing. Has anyone got any vague costings worked out already?


A very vague cost is £1000 from South England to South Spain.

All depends on so many factors ...


----------

